# crying in the swimming poll changing room....+ TTC OPTIMISTIC DISCOVERY TO SHARE



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

good evening ladies, well, i have just cried my eyes out if only briefly infront of my dd as she changed out of a wet swimsuit. why? because when i took her swimming i foolishly sat next to a women who looked 'safe' (no baby, older looking); i wanted piece and quiet and not the usual having to listen to the others about their pregnancy/breastfeeding tips etc. well, shortly after i had sat down another women came to sit next to the women next to me on the other side. initially i found the conversation (from which i could not escapte) somewhat dull and at the same time upsetting as each kept talking about their many children, i grasped that they had 2/3 each. but then it got somewhat worse, the older looking large women sat to my right suddenly starts talking about her new pregnancy and from there on i had a blow by blow description about it; she went on to give the other women tips about the quickest way to get pg as she had said she would like another. it was possibly the worst coversation that i was forced to listen to. there i sat, feeling like a crumpled crushed washed up old women who was physically no longer capable of what they took forgranted. poor old mert, i rarely talk about the baby thing infront of her and rarer still cry infront of her but i am due on today and could not hold it back. i am sure in her immature mind she twists by translating my wanting anther child as there may be something lacking in her which of course is absoluately untrue; i have tried explaining to her how and feel and why even though she says she understands which she couldn;'t possibly, she is only 5....at least when she grows up and is old enough to understand she will remember that 'her mother used to cry as she couldn't have another baby'.

on a more upbeat note, i wanted to share this with you. look at the acupuncture website for the KITE CLINIC. without going into detail a friend showed me a cutting she had saved from one of the larger newspapers. this clinic has a fantastic infertility treatment track record. i have made an appointment for beginning of april (soonest i could get), not cheap but cheaper than ivf..... anther friend has also tipped me off about some natural fertility enhancing pills called fertility plus for women from the natural health practice online. she knows of two women 43/44 who got pg naturally taking these and both had had a few failed ivf attempts. i have bought some but will wait until i see acu man in april to see if it is ok if i have acu with them plus take the pills at the same time.

you never know...........i regularly hear about miracles that have happened to other women, why not us?!
xx

This post contains unconfirmed information that is not supported by Fertility Friends xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Jo
As ever I totally emphathize with you , it is so bloody hard this IF route and I honestly think until you have been here you have no idea.  I hope I never spoke like that before I experienced this but who knows.
I am so sorry you had to endure that sweetheart and as ever am here for you.
For some reason tonight we watched some footage of ds before born and when he was born and like you I was crying my eyes out and he was comforting me and hugging me and kissing me and I was saying how innocent and happy we were to dh and to ds that I just wanted him back like that or to have another although looking at the traumtatic birth, no baby when I woke up after nearly 43 weeks was quite upsetting to have such an artificial birth after all the classes and reading.  All I kept sayiny in my drugged up state as I was feeling him through an incubater even though he was 10 3 he was poorly I could not help sobbing!
Anyway a little aside the wather is appalling here it is so windy and very scary.
takecare girls
love
susie


----------

